# 2010 Website soon!



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Went to the Cannondale website and clicked on bikes, changed the 09 to 10 in the address bar and the 2010 menu pops up, no links work as of yet though.

http://www3.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/road.html


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Over a month ago I was randomly clicking through Cannondale's website and they'd replaced all the '09 bikes with the '10s. The next day I checked and it was all back to normal.

What a tease!!


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

You can't just stop there! I changed the link a little more and found the rest. Pics don't seem to be done but the specs are there.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/caad9.html


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Just tried the link...pictures for the Synapse are up, but not the others, yet...


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

when the hell is cannondale gonna just finish the dam thing and post it on their website:mad2:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It will be 'officially' online by the end of the month... relax! It's not like you guys hadn't seen all the bikes and specs yet is it?


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

The majority of it is there, you just have to navigate through it.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/100/_cusa/caad9.html

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/100/_cusa/model-0RA94D_0RA94C.html

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/100/_cusa/model-0RA91D_0RA91C.html

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/100/_cusa/model-0RSS0S_0RSS0D_0RSS0C.html

Hit the wrong button and you are immediately returned to go, otherwise navigate carefully and get what you want!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

You see prices on Cannondale's website or do you ask about the greatlakescycling.com prices? The SuperSix 2 built with SRAM Red is indeed cheaper than the SuperSix 1 with Dura-Ace, but the 2 is standard carbon, not Hi-Mod as the 1. Plus the 1 has better wheels, a Hollowgram crankset, costlier K-Force seatpost and cockpit...


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

Gone again...


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

It is funny they are working around showing the bikes that are currently for sale. 
The 2010 bikes are a lot nicer IMO.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Here we go: 2010 bikes now officially online.


----------



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, wait, there they go again...



Just kiddin'. tee hee hee


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha

That wouldn't surprise me, but I think it is here to stay this time :thumbsup:


----------

